# [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #256 (02/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (29. Dezember 2021)

Grüßt euch, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 02/2022 (#256)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *05. Januar* 2022, im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits ab dem *31. Dezember *2021 bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den *Links im Artikel* (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info (seid so nett und bleibt gesund, auch und insbesondere über die anstehende Weihnachtszeit).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind stets bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (31. Dezember 2021)

In dieser Ausgabe weis die farbliche Absetzung nach Hersteller im CPU-Teil besonders zu gefallen 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dies bebehalten wird und ggf. auch bei GPU's angewendet wird.
Die Akzentuierung verbessert die Übersicht enorm.


----------



## kleinemann (31. Dezember 2021)

Für LS17(AmbaEd) funktioniert der Code hier nur für  die "Giants Platform" zum Download der FS2017ESD***.img Datei, das Funktioniert nicht für eine "Steam Aktivierung"!
Hab auch selber mal den Test von Seite 40 mit meinen eigenen i9-9900T nachgestellt, bin aber auf eine Stromaufnahme an der Steckdose von 48 Watt gekommen. HaB aber im Bios nur die 2 Stromsparmodi "Intel C-State" und "Intel Speed Shift Technology" gefunden und natürlich dafür wie im Test deaktiviert.
Wie Ihr auf die 70 Watt im Idle kommt ist mir ein Rätsel, meiner ist doch Baugleich zu euren i7-8700K und i9-9900K oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Januar 2022)

kleinemann schrieb:


> Wie Ihr auf die 70 Watt im Idle kommt ist mir ein Rätsel, meiner ist doch Baugleich zu euren i7-8700K und i9-9900K oder nicht?


Gemessen wurde das Gesamtsystem, was natürlich ein anderes ist, als deins


----------



## PCGH_Richard (1. Januar 2022)

kleinemann schrieb:


> Für LS17(AmbaEd) funktioniert der Code hier nur für  die "Giants Platform" zum Download der FS2017ESD***.img Datei, das Funktioniert nicht für eine "Steam Aktivierung"!


Danke für den Hinweis, ist korrigiert worden!


----------



## PeaceTank (4. Januar 2022)

Schade, das es der angekündigte Artikel in Heft 255 ,über die Grafiktreiber, nicht ins Heft geschafft hat.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich fand wieder einmal den Teil mit den Grafikeffekten interessant. Zudem noch EAX und UEFI. Besonders cool fand ich die legendären RAM-Kits. Ich kann mich gut an manche Serien erinnern.

ABER!
Ich steh an anderer Stelle dafür voll auf dem Schlauch. In eurem Einkaufsführer ist der 10900K im Vergleich zum 5800X deutlich teurer, deutlich stromhungriger und auch noch etwas langsamer... dennoch seht ihr diesen vor dem 5800X und ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Was hat es damit auf sich? Ist das wirklich so gedacht?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. Januar 2022)

Aber doch nur ganz knapp mit 0,01 Vorsprung in der Endnote.  Der 5800X hat halt keine IGP und ist minimal langsamer in Anwendungen. Und der Preis fließt nicht in die Note ein.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2022)

Das habe ich mir tatsächlich genau so gedacht. Das solltet ihr meiner persönlichen Meinung nach echt ändern. Die IGP nutzen doch die wenigsten und für die 155€ die der 5800X günstiger ist, bekommt man eine gebrauchte RX570, oder eine neue RX55, oder T400. Die sind bedeutend schneller als die IGP.
Selbst wenn man das aber nicht gegeneinander setzt... wer berücksichtigt denn bei einer Kaufberatungnicht den Preis? Das ist doch nicht richtig. Nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: *K A U F* - Beratung. Da ist der Preis so ziemlich mit das wichtigste. In einem Leistungsranking okay, aber so?

@Dave05 Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das ist keine Kritik an dir. Wenn es um das kaufen von Produkten geht, dann sollte der Kaufpreis aber derartiges Gewicht haben, dass einem der Rücken schon weh tut.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Januar 2022)

Kaufberatung ungleich Einkaufsführer 
Für besonders spannende Angebote haben wir ja die grünen und roten Pfeile drin. Ansonsten soll das Teil darüber informieren, was gerade kaufbar ist und was man dafür erwarten kann. Irgendwie muss das die Tabelle sortiert werden, die Leistungsnote ist naheliegend, da der Platz im Heft begrenzt ist und die Note jene Produkte (im Excel) automatisch nach oben sortiert, die für den Preis einen entsprechenden Mehrwert liefern.


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Richard schrieb:


> Grüßt euch, liebe PCGH-Community!
> 
> Die *Ausgabe 02/2022 (#256)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *05. Januar* 2022, im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits ab dem *31. Dezember *2021 bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.
> 
> ...


leider fehlt der Inhalt der in der Vorschau 1/2022 auf 2/2022 beworben wurde auf der hintersten Seite

Adrenalin etc Grafikkartentreiber (Tuning)Ratgeber so in etwa war der Wortlaut

ist ja wohl nicht viel von übrig geblieben, der Dreizeiler über Nebeleffekte in Spielen kann es ja wohl kaum sein


----------



## PCGH_Richard (7. Januar 2022)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> leider fehlt der Inhalt der in der Vorschau 1/2022 auf 2/2022 beworben wurde auf der hintersten Seite
> 
> Adrenalin etc Grafikkartentreiber (Tuning)Ratgeber so in etwa war der Wortlaut
> 
> ist ja wohl nicht viel von übrig geblieben, der Dreizeiler über Nebeleffekte in Spielen kann es ja wohl kaum sein


Ja, du hast recht, der Artikel hat es leider nicht mehr in die aktuelle Ausgabe geschafft. Das kommt bedauerlicherweise gelegentlich vor, weshalb wir bei der Vorschau im Heft auch auf mögliche Änderungen hinweisen (mit dem Sternchen). Die letzte Seite soll in erster Linie zeigen, mit welchen Themen wir für den nächsten Monat planen.

Das nervt uns mindestens genauso, aber ab und an ist ein Verschieben unvermeidbar. 

Sei es jetzt wegen Krankheit, aktuelleren Themen, größeren Tests oder anderen Planänderungen. Das Thema bleibt üblicherweise so oder so auf dem Schirm, erscheint nur in späteren Ausgaben. Die Themen, die in der aktuellen Vorschau im Web genannt werden, sind aber immer definitiv im Heft.


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Januar 2022)

Naja, da steht aus Aktualitätsgründen.

Dass in Zeiten wo die Preise für GPUs noch mieser sind als vor einem Jahr ein welcher Prozessor hat den Größten Vergleich da mehr nach Aktualität verlangt hat als der ein oder andere Tipp wie man in den Treibern mangels Aufrüstoptionen evtl. doch noch was rauskitzeln kann von dem man es bisher nicht wusste, andersrum wäre imo sinniger gewesen, potente CPUs auf stock Takt gibt es zu guten Preisen, paar mHz machen meist den Bock nicht fett, die ein oder andere Einstellung im Treiber dagegen schon.-


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Aber doch nur ganz knapp mit 0,01 Vorsprung in der Endnote.  Der 5800X hat halt keine IGP und ist minimal langsamer in Anwendungen. Und der Preis fließt nicht in die Note ein.


spiegelt sich hier also das Ergebnis der letzten Bundestagswahl schon wieder? Die Grünen bzw hier die Nutzer in grüner Schrift gehen halt einfach mal (ab)gehoben davon aus dass es der Bürger ja hat...

ist hier drüben ja fast schon so weltfremd wie auf CB


----------



## hsv2012 (8. Januar 2022)

Auf der HEFT-DVD (02/2022) sollte das Jahresarchiv 2021 drauf sein?
Es gibt die 6 Ordner ..Vollversion, Videos, Tools, Treiber und Service!!! Specials (03) ist leer!!
Habe das mit mehreren Laufwerken (LG,Samsung,Sony,Asus) probiert. Mehrere Rechner Win 10, Win 11 auch unter Win XP wird da nix gefunden. An wen kann ich mich da wenden!? Danke für ne Antwort...Gekauft Online bei Computec


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Januar 2022)

hsv2012 schrieb:


> Auf der HEFT-DVD (02/2022) sollte das Jahresarchiv 2021 drauf sein?
> Es gibt die 6 Ordner ..Vollversion, Videos, Tools, Treiber und Service!!! Specials (03) ist leer!!
> Habe das mit mehreren Laufwerken (LG,Samsung,Sony,Asus) probiert. Mehrere Rechner Win 10, Win 11 auch unter Win XP wird da nix gefunden. An wen kann ich mich da wenden!? Danke für ne Antwort...Gekauft Online bei Computec



Also ich habe hier gerade die DVD ausprobiert, da sieht alles so aus, wie es sein soll.

Bist Du sicher, dass Du keine speziellen Anzeigen-Optionen im Explorer hast, die eine Anzeige von PDFs verhindert? Wo genau schaust Du Dir die DVD an? Du könntest Dir natürlich einen Ersatz schicken lassen, aber da die DVDs ja in Masse produziert werden, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass bei Dir einfach ein Ordner leer ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hsv2012 (10. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier gerade die DVD ausprobiert, da sieht alles so aus, wie es sein soll.
> 
> Bist Du sicher, dass Du keine speziellen Anzeigen-Optionen im Explorer hast, die eine Anzeige von PDFs verhindert? Wo genau schaust Du Dir die DVD an? Du könntest Dir natürlich einen Ersatz schicken lassen, aber da die DVDs ja in Masse produziert werden, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass bei Dir einfach ein Ordner leer ist.
> 
> ...


Ganz normal den Explorer öffnen...unter mehreren Rechnern (Laptop win 10, dann 4 verschiedene PC, 2xWin 10 einen Win 11 Rechner....Dazu einen steinalten (2007) Win XP Rechner... Es dauert schon eine Ewigkeit (auf allen Geräten) bis die DVD öffnet. Auf den anderen Daten der DVD kann ich zugreifen. PDF nutze ich viel, kann ich sonst problemlos öffnen. Diese DVD ist friert den ganzen Rechner ein....eine alte PCGH 01-13 wurde sofort erkannt...An wen kann ich mich wenden?!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Januar 2022)

DVD-Reklamationen am besten so: 


> Die DVD läuft nicht? Kein Problem! Schicken Sie eine E-Mail mit Ihrer genauen Anschrift (Name, Straße, PLZ, Wohnort) und der Ausgabennummer unter dem Betreff „PC Games Hardware: DVD-Reklamation“ an computec@dpv.de.


----------



## hsv2012 (13. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> DVD-Reklamationen am besten so:


Danke für die Antwort, na mal schauen ob es klappt.
Ersatz DVD kam und funktioniert auch gleich. Also kann die Qualität der DVD ja nicht gleich sein.


----------



## rolli (26. Januar 2022)

@PCGH_Richard
Ich fände es hübsch, wenn die Umfrage so gestaltet wäre, dass die Artikel in der richtigen Reihenfolge stehen.
Also identisch mit der Reihenfolge im Heft.

Ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit. Wenn es so einfacher für euch ist, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (26. Januar 2022)

rolli schrieb:


> @PCGH_Richard
> Ich fände es hübsch, wenn die Umfrage so gestaltet wäre, dass die Artikel in der richtigen Reihenfolge stehen.
> Also identisch mir der Reihenfolge im Heft.
> 
> Ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit. Wenn es so einfacher für euch ist, kann ich damit leben.


Da spricht tendenziell nichts dagegen, kann ich machen.  

Allerdings erst ab der 04/22, die nächste Umfrage für die 03/22 geht morgen bereits live.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Februar 2022)

In Ausgabe 02/2022 hat mir der Artikel über legendäre RAM-Kits am besten gefallen. Der war einfach perfekt um in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen. Danke an @PCGH_Stephan !  

PS: Hier ist noch ein Bild des TeamGroup DDR4-5600 Kits (TXKD48G5600HC24ABK) von noizemaker. Ein Mitarbeiter von TeamGroup hat mir allerdings bestätigt, dass es nie in den Handel kommen und DDR4-5333 die höchste Spezifikation bleiben wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MightySH33p (18. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> DVD-Reklamationen am besten so:


Danke, meine funktioniert auch nicht. Es ist zwar alles da, aber Videos und das Special lässten sich nicht öffnen oder kopieren.


----------

